# Ice flasher



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

In the market for an ice flasher and can't decide between the humminbird ice 35 or the vexilar fl-8


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Any input?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Never used those 2. I have the Marcum VX-1P which I love, it is the same price range as those 2.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Idk I searched it seemed to like the two I mentioned earlier a little better, not to say I hate that one but I think I'm gonna go with one of the other two. Also $20 cheaper lol


----------



## dubois (Apr 1, 2014)

I have Marcum VX1p and love it too. Price was good close to $300.


----------



## Worm harness (Sep 19, 2014)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> In the market for an ice flasher and can't decide between the humminbird ice 35 or the vexilar fl-8


I have a vexilar fl-8, I couldn't be happier with it. I've had it for 11 years, always works great. I would not even bother going ice fishing if I didn't have it. I used to work my arse off trying to find and catch fish through the ice before I had one, with marginal results. 
I caught fish but it was kind of a crap shoot. With the vexilar I instantly increased my fish catching the first time I used it. It really is a lot of fun to fish with. You can see how the fish react to different lures/presentations and make the most of your time fishing by sticking with what brings a positive reaction. 
I have never used the others so I can't compare them, I can just tell you my vexilar fl-8 does exactly what I need it to do.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I know what you are saying, my brother has one and lets me use his and I love it! But the videos I've seen with the humminbird look pretty good. I like how u can zoom in to the bottom 5 feet in the water column. Prob leaning towards a normal fl-8 vex, I'm a high school senior with a part time job so I can only afford the cheapest one lol


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Both are good units, but the Vex FL8 is the more popular model. You can always get advise from guys also having one while on the ice or if problems develop.

I've had an FL8 for 5 years now. Happy with its performance too.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks ibj for the input. Prob just gonna go with the vex because that's what I'm a lot more familiar with!


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

If i had a choice id get the vex. Ebay and L&M fleet supply both have the fl-8 genz pack for around $270 and free shipping.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol everyday I change my mind, so now I'm thinking the marcum vx-1p. Dicks has it for 299.99, originally 329.99. It comes in a soft pack an has the zoom feature. A vex with the same features runs between 400 and 500 dollars.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Any flasher is better than no flasher!,


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Fishin 2, ur absolutely correct. I normally fish without one. I only use a vex when I'm fishin with my brother. Thanks everyone for the input really appreciate it!


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Did you make a decision and get one? Which did u get? And now that we have ice, are u happy with it?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I went with the vex fl-8, muscle. Got it at marks bait shop. Asked him for his input when I went in there, he said he's used them all and the vexilars r the best. So being that I was familiar with them and he said that, that's what I went with. Been out 3 times now haven't had a prob with it, catchin plenty of fish too!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Snyder61 (Nov 2, 2014)

I own a vex fl8 but after using my buddies marcums I wouldn't buy another fl8 the marcums they have blow my fl8 out of the water. The marcum shows my jig as a single line much easier to see when a fish comes up to it.i think they have what's called fine line wich I really like. The vex works but really like the marcum


----------

